# Regular Season Game 47 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Minnesota Timberwolves



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (29-17)* vs. *Minnesota Timberwolves (22-25)*​*Monday, February 5, 7:30 p.m.* / *Toyota Center*​

vs.​

*ROCKETS*


 



*T'WOLVES*


​

*Rockets.com Preview*



> HOUSTON -- Rafer Alston has a feeling that he'll be hearing from Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy after being ejected from Saturday's game.
> 
> He already has a pretty good idea of what he will be told.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

games against the wolves are the ones i feel most awkward about. the rockets are my favorite team and i love them and i never want them to lose, but i know the wolves need everyone win they can get since they are fighting for a chance to get into the playoffs


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

they always seem to bring their A-game when versing us and after our game we forgot to turn up for im hoping we remember when the game starts this time


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

KG will collide knees with rafer alston in the opening 2 mins and this will benefit the rockets immensely :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

vBookie Rules

Wanna Bet? Bring it


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

21-15 Rockets at the start of the 2nd qtr.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

31-19 Rock....looking alot better than New Orleans game


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Bonzi is injured...



> That was a cruel blow to the Rockets and to Bonzi Wells, who landed hard on his back going through the lane for that shot. Wells has been getting steadily into better shape and working hard in practice.
> 
> It wasn't a dirty play by the T-Wolves Craig Smith. He was just standing there. But it is an injury that the Rockets can't afford right now if Bonzi is out for a stretch.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

50-30 Rox at the half.

T-Mac & Juwan: 30 pts.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The early word on Bonzi Wells is that he has a bruised lower back and will not return.


Link



> Things have changed since last month.
> 
> When Dikembe Mutombo blocked a shot in Chicago last month and waggled his finger at the crowd, referee Kenny (Look at Me) Mauer slapped him with a technical foul.
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kickin some *** tonight


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

82-52 at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

come on jeff, put in Vspan...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

there he is!


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Luther Head for 6th Man


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I love Vspans passing


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

5. Houston Rockets (29-17, Last ranking: 5) – *Luther H*ead has become a solid *sixth man *for the Rockets. He's averaging 11.3 points a game and shooting 43.9 percent from the three-point line. 
:yay: 

coach for Minn.: "This loss is the whole damn team. We didn't have anybody that came out with any heart or desire to play tonight. After a day off. ... We're going to see who wants to play now. We're putting ourselves up against the wall now. All I need to do is find five -- if I have to find five guys, I'll play five guys 48 minutes. We've got to find who wants to play every night."

Another great blowout by the Rockets....Does anyone think Minn. team had a "Great" Superbowl party?!??!:lol:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> coach for Minn.: "This loss is the whole damn team. We didn't have anybody that came out with any heart or desire to play tonight. After a day off. ... We're going to see who wants to play now. We're putting ourselves up against the wall now. All I need to do is find five -- if I have to find five guys, I'll play five guys 48 minutes. We've got to find who wants to play every night."


seriously, **** this organization, kg. demand a trade


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah, if A.I. can leave Philly....K.G. can surely leave Minn.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I saw some highlight reel plays they didnt show on the Nba.com top 10 thing but overall that was our game from the beginning. I liked V-spans penetration at the last minutes


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Good thing we won. I said " Ha! We blow outed you!!!" to my friend, a Wolf fan.


----------

